# Updated 38 gallon



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

I love the new look for my 38g, and there are a few fish pics in here.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

very nice!

Got some okay pics of the tiger barbs i see.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, they are hard, though. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome tank


----------

